# Do you use [email protected] or no



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I am looking into website hosting and it looks like I will be online very shortly, part of my quote included email hosting as well ( at a surprisingly large increase proportionately )

My question is who here uses [email protected] and who sticks to the basic isp/gmail/whatever email addresses, and whether you think it will really make much difference in the end other than a tiny small professional appearance increase?

I DO know I get a little bit of a rise every time I see a painters van go by with a hotmail address plastered on it.... sorry if that offends anyone.... 

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yes, but site name is rather long so when I give it to customers it is always @yahoo.com. For any site or pro site or whatever it is ***@yoursite.com


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I am looking into website hosting and it looks like I will be online very shortly, part of my quote included email hosting as well ( at a surprisingly large increase proportionately )
> 
> My question is who here uses [email protected] and who sticks to the basic isp/gmail/whatever email addresses, and whether you think it will really make much difference in the end other than a tiny small professional appearance increase?
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


I do use [email protected], I think it does look really professional, but the question is, is that gonna give you more jobs? I don't know, but what I know is that people get more confident with your company and you make them feel somehow that you have a professional company that offer professional services. It doesn't hurt to get it, if you get a website usually comes with some e-mail accounts for you to use, I think it put you in a better position than some of your competitors that don't have this e-mails. Just my opinion. :yes:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I do use [email protected], I think it does look really professional, but the question is, is that gonna give you more jobs? I don't know, but what I know is that people get more confident with your company and you make them feel somehow that you have a professional company that offer professional services. It doesn't hurt to get it, if you get a website usually comes with some e-mail accounts for you to use, I think it put you in a better position than some of your competitors that don't have this e-mails. Just my opinion. :yes:


I have a fairly competetive hosting package, but there is a separate $100 email hosting setup fee with messagelabs on the quote plus an extra 20 per month, 220 in the first year for what gain?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I have a fairly competetive hosting package, but there is a separate $100 email hosting setup fee with messagelabs on the quote plus an extra 20 per month, 220 in the first year for what gain?


Hmm, when I wanted to start my website I was gonna buy the hosting from godaddy but then a friend of mine recommended to me one of his buddies that has a local website hosting, so I paid 116 per year for hosting my website and he included 2 [email protected] accounts that I can open on google somehow, don't ask me how but he set it up like that. If you want I can give you his e-mail.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Hmm, when I wanted to start my website I was gonna buy the hosting from godaddy but then a friend of mine recommended to me one of his buddies that has a local website hosting, so I paid 116 per year for hosting my website and he included 2 [email protected] accounts that I can open on google somehow, don't ask me how but he set it up like that. If you want I can give you his e-mail.


May as well, information never hurts

Thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I have a fairly competetive hosting package, but there is a separate $100 email hosting setup fee with messagelabs on the quote plus an extra 20 per month, 220 in the first year for what gain?


That sounds pretty steep. The hosting plan I went with is $90/yr and comes with a 2nd free domain name and no charge for the [email protected] 

And yep I use that - also have it @.com as well in case it gets mis-spelled. 

check out bluehost


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> That sounds pretty steep. The hosting plan I went with is $90/yr and comes with a 2nd free domain name and no charge for the [email protected]
> 
> And yep I use that - also have it @.com as well in case it gets mis-spelled.
> 
> check out bluehost



That's it everything else was in line with what i've seen elsewhere cept for the damn email line >.<


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> That's it everything else was in line with what i've seen elsewhere cept for the damn email line >.<


I just sent you a Private message dude...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I just sent you a Private message dude...


Sorry I meant that everything in the QUOTE looked in line with what I've seen, except the email line ( being 20/month plus a setup fee )

:thumbup:

I really am tired tonight..... :jester:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, no problem...


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I am looking into website hosting and it looks like I will be online very shortly, part of my quote included email hosting as well ( at a surprisingly large increase proportionately )
> 
> My question is who here uses [email protected] and who sticks to the basic isp/gmail/whatever email addresses, and whether you think it will really make much difference in the end other than a tiny small professional appearance increase?
> 
> ...


anything you have with your company name on it (email, attache, website, portfolio, notepads, pens, etc.) helps to reinforce in your customers mind that you are 2 Legit 2 Quit (thank you MC Hammer!) by the way, did you quit certa, BC?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mblosik said:


> anything you have with your company name on it (email, attache, website, portfolio, notepads, pens, etc.) helps to reinforce in your customers mind that you are 2 Legit 2 Quit (thank you MC Hammer!) by the way, did you quit certa, BC?


Absolutely quit, so now I am unemployed :thumbsup: Or self employed without work? haha

Actually I have some stuff to do, and I can coast for some time not working anyways since our expenses are so damn low and my wife works :thumbup:

I think I am going with a different host that provides free email, seems like a much better fit for me anyways, plus I get the benefit of the yoursite email address.

See? this is why I post here, Thanks everyone


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Speaking of unemployed....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.fatcow.com/fatcow/fatcow.bml

this is my site host. They are really good.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

was going to say I think my host has unlimited emails.. think that is right

http://www.fatcow.com/fatcow/fatcow.bml?page=features

tell em I sent ya if you go over


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Absolutely quit, so now I am unemployed :thumbsup: Or self employed without work? haha
> 
> Actually I have some stuff to do, and I can coast for some time not working anyways since our expenses are so damn low and my wife works :thumbup:
> 
> ...


good for you....those f'ers were really f'ing you over....your post on the epoxy floor price was enough to make me vomit....they seriously underpaid you. move to wisconsin....i have tons of work and would love to have a guy like you on my team! good luck on your business. great logo; and can't wait to see the new van lettered. let me know how it goes for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mblosik said:


> good for you....those f'ers were really f'ing you over....your post on the epoxy floor price was enough to make me vomit....they seriously underpaid you. move to wisconsin....i have tons of work and would love to have a guy like you on my team! good luck on your business. great logo; and can't wait to see the new van lettered. let me know how it goes for you!:thumbsup:


To date I paid them to do the floor :whistling2:

They admitted guilt

"These things take time"

I'll never see a dime now that I quit :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

to get back to the OP.

For business I do use by email address at my domain. My host offers unlimited email accounts. I feel it adds a touch of professionalism not only to have my own domain (billarchibald.com) but email going to that domain.

BTW, [email protected] will attract spam. Use [email protected] or something similar. 

and for "personal" email I use my verizon account. I have many other web based e-accounts for online buying, forum registrations, and other needs that I feel will attract spam.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

It only gets pulled out to impress the ladies.


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

*Website hosting and Email Domain*

I would have to agree that the more marketing pieces that you have that has your company name on it will help out tremendously. It all comes down to branding and having your customers seeing the same thing everywhere they look. 

So when it comes to the domain of your email, don't advertise for google with a [email protected] or [email protected] ... To me it looks like you are too cheap to purchase a $10/year domain and $4/month hosting. 

When you go to select a domain name, you can go about it a couple different ways. 1. you can select a domain name that contains your company name: My company name is Tailored Painting so I purchased www.TailoredPainting.net 
2. You can select a domain name that contains the keywords that you potential prospects search in order to find your company. For example: I live in Denver, CO ... and I've also purchased the following domain names specifically for advertising purposes: PaintingCompanyDenver.com and PaintingContractorDenver.com 

I do not have any of my marketing material that contains the last two domains, but it helps out a lot for clients who search google that they are looking for a painting company in denver. As of this post, both TailoredPainting.net and DenverPaintingCompany.com are on the first page of google for the search term: "painting company denver" . So clients that are searching for a painting company in denver have seen my website twice. 

I'm not saying these things just to brag, but to give you a couple different options when it comes to purchasing a domain name and some different ways to go about it that has worked well for me. Also the more locations that you can have your logo / brand, the more your company looks like the foremost leader in your industry. 

So don't settle for a google / yahoo / msn email, spend the extra couple of dollars and use a yourdomain.com email. 

As for website hosting, I wrote this a little while back and it explains quite a bit of what to look for with a website hosting company. Click here for the link to my website hosting post on painttalk. 

I hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Speaking of unemployed....


Damn, now THAT looks like an effective marketing tool...unless there are child labor laws involved.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I use a gmail account
[companyname]@gmail.com

I've used three different web hosts and have had problems with e-mail delivery (or non-delivery) at all of them, even if I used a forwarder. I also found my e-mail account being deluged with spam, even though I used a spam filter and set up blacklists, etc.

Gmail is easily accessible from anywhere, including my phone, has virtually unlimited storage space and includes decent spam filtering.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

You can have [email protected]
with Google apps for your domain.
We have had this for 2-3 years now.
It is basically gmail


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I have a fairly competetive hosting package, but there is a separate $100 email hosting setup fee with messagelabs on the quote plus an extra 20 per month, 220 in the first year for what gain?


who are you using for hosting and how much is it a month?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I am using GEWEB They have Free Email Addresses and Excellent Customer Service. Every time I call, Glen answers the phone. And he is really good with email responses.

I have recently changed my email from [email protected] to [email protected] 

I agree with some that a gmail, yahoo, hotmail business email is kinda cheesy, allthough my comcast account worked fine. It seemed more beneficial for reasons others have stated to have the email correlate with the website.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Friend of mine in a startup is doing my hosting.

10 bucks a month Canadian so like 6 bucks american ( sometimes haha )

I'm probably going to pay for 3rd party [email protected] stuff


Someone mentioned Google Apps domain mail, how does that work, I like gmail and if it's almost the same maybe I'll do that.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Friend of mine in a startup is doing my hosting.
> 
> 10 bucks a month Canadian so like 6 bucks american ( sometimes haha )
> 
> ...


like this:

http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/index.html


----------



## Chris Jackson (Jun 2, 2010)

there are a few things to consider with email and website.

never go with a [email protected], youre establishing credibility and longetivity and why hinge a major part of your promotion on who you use for internet? billing issues, mergers bankruptcies could disrupt your email address.

Webhosting is very inexpensive. i actually run a dedicated server that supplies sites for friends and such and you can get good credible longstanding hosting w domain registration for under 50 a year. Even if your hosting company goes belly up you own the domain and can get hosting quickly(Always back up your website for this reason among others).

my website now is a blank page and i think this is a bad mistake but i want to build my site in my own eyes

the sooner you register the website the better too. anyone doing research on a potential contractor can whois the site and in that information there is when the name was first registered . that in itself is giving your company credibility by proof of your years at least in business.

Also the web is one of the cheapest forms of advertisement. i have registered my company with google and a few other sites and now if i google "painting" "my home town", a city of 30000, i am the only painting company that comes up. i always ask when a customer calls me where they heard of me and i would say at least one call a month says the internet.(be careful of the callers wanting some rough price over the phone though..they are usually competition)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I use my site for email, but push them to my gmail, and outlook.


----------



## empirepainting (Jul 26, 2010)

George Z said:


> You can have [email protected]
> with Google apps for your domain.
> We have had this for 2-3 years now.
> It is basically gmail


I just set this up. I host with GoDaddy and I just followed the steps from Google to point the MX records to Google's mailservers. Works great for us!


----------

